# RSV in a newborn



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

Okay, so I just took my 2 week old newborn to the doctors for this nasty cough that she has. They did some tests and find out she has RSV.







: The only treatment my doctor has me doing is elevating her head while sleeping and saline drops before feeding. I felt like my doc didn't think this was a big deal but I am freaking out everytime she starts coughing and wheezing. Anyone had any experience with RSV in a newborn?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am going to bump this over to Health and Healing.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

MOST breastfed babies don't get really sick w/ RSV. My 3rd son was the only one who got it bad enough to go to the doctor. Most of the time, people don't even know it's RSV, they just think it's a bad cold. I wouldn't freak out unless the baby shows signs of not getting enough air. These are sucking in between the ribs when she breaths, getting a bluish tinge to the nails and lips, noticably longer exhalations than inhalations, and inability to sleep. Being cranky and wanting to sleep w/ a boobie in mouth is very normal for a sick baby. They get better fairly quickly, but can be wheezy for quite some time, even months sometimes, but usually just a few weeks.

Liam had a severe case, which is actually rare, and needed a nebulizer/compressor to administer albuterol a few times a day. It's been about a year and he still needs to use the neb sometimes, only when he's sick or has been exposed to peanut fumes (he has allergies.)


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

rsv is very serious. or can be. It should be treated and gotten rid of before it becomes a serious problem. Not anything to mess around w/ w/ a newbie!! especially if you live at elevation or your child is a preemie


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grayson's Mom* 
I felt like my doc didn't think this was a big deal but I am freaking out...(

I just saw that your child is only two weeks old. That makes a difference.

But still breast feeding is the best medicine. And keep your own diet healthy.

Don't let anyone smoke near her. Not in the whole house.

If I were you I would start taking the sodium ascorbate powder (Vita C) right away. It really works.

Just in case you don't have any at home, here is where I get mine:

http://www.bronsonvitamins.com/app/s...tm?&item_id=50


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

My nephew had RSV as a newborn(3 weeks old) and was hospitalized for 5 days. My sister took him in to the ER and the doctor sent her home and said it was nothing. She took him back in a day later and again nothing. The third time she finally saw a different doctor and he was admitted immediately. His oxygen levels were very low and he was really sick. He is now almost 2 and has hypotonia(low muscle tone) that they believe could've been caused by the lack of oxygen. I don't say that to freak you out but only because RSV can be very serious in an infant. Even a breastfed infant. My sister breastfed her son. Watch for signs that he's having trouble breathing... flared nostrils, fast breathing, wheezing, etc.

I agree with the Vit. C, elevation, and lots of breastfeeding!







:


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy* 
rsv is very serious. or can be. It should be treated and gotten rid of before it becomes a serious problem. Not anything to mess around w/ w/ a newbie!! especially if you live at elevation or your child is a preemie

RSV is a VIRUS. The only thing you can do is up your vit C intake (ascorbates are better absorbed than ascorbic acid) and nurse that baby as much as possible. I would probably take some zinc and echinacea as well. Hopefully the baby will not get any worse and will need no further treatment.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
RSV is a VIRUS. The only thing you can do is up your vit C intake (ascorbates are better absorbed than ascorbic acid) and nurse that baby as much as possible. I would probably take some zinc and echinacea as well. Hopefully the baby will not get any worse and will need no further treatment.


While there is certainly nothing you can do to make the virus go away faster, there ARE things that can and SHOULD be done to treat a baby with RSV if he or she isn't getting adequate oxygen.

Therefore, your statement that the 'only thing you can do' is take some supplements and nurse is not only UNTRUE, but potentially VERY dangerous.

RSV is serious and young infants can easily have inadequate oxygen saturation. The only way to truly know what their O2 sat levels are is to have them checked at a doctor's office (if equipped to do so) or hospital.

If it were *my* very brand new baby with RSV, I'd have them monitored 24/7 for oxygen saturation because things can get very, very bad very, very quickly in that age group, breastfed or not.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Did your doctor hook up a pulse oxymeter? It's a little sheath that goes over a finger or toe and attaches to a monitor, fwiw. If your doctor didn't do this and you're worried about the baby, go to the ER and they will definitely check out her oxygenation.

I say if you don't feel the doctor addressed your concerns well enough and you're worried, take her in to the ER. There are treatments they can give her to ease her breathing and at this age you don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

Annie is breastfeed. I will try the vit. c, zinc, ect. She is doing pretty good I'd say. She is weezy mostly after a big meal and at night. I have her sleeping at an incline which seems to work well. She is not coughing all day or anything. Luckily it seems to be only occationally. (But man, it sounds nasty when she does cough! Like she swallowed a 60 year old smoker!) Should I be keeping her secluded? I can't really go anyplace without her (breastfed and all.) But I need to go to the store and stuff like that.

The doctor did not hook her up to monitor oxygen levels. She listened to her chest and stuff. Then sent me to have the tests done for RSV and some other sicknesses. The baby has (so far) not been turning blue or anythink like that. Lets hope this is a speedy recovery.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Poor baby! I hope she's feeling better today!!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* 
While there is certainly nothing you can do to make the virus go away faster, there ARE things that can and SHOULD be done to treat a baby with RSV if he or she isn't getting adequate oxygen.

Therefore, your statement that the 'only thing you can do' is take some supplements and nurse is not only UNTRUE, but potentially VERY dangerous.

RSV is serious and young infants can easily have inadequate oxygen saturation. The only way to truly know what their O2 sat levels are is to have them checked at a doctor's office (if equipped to do so) or hospital.

If it were *my* very brand new baby with RSV, I'd have them monitored 24/7 for oxygen saturation because things can get very, very bad very, very quickly in that age group, breastfed or not.

Did you even read the whole thread before attacking me? I still stand by what I said. Unless the baby gets worse (and sounds like she's doing well and hopefully won't get worse) where she needs albuterol and possibly oxygen, b/c it is a virus, there ISN'T anything more to do. There is no cure. There's not even much to be done for the symptoms unless breathing difficulty becomes one of them. I don't think getting monitored 24/7 in a hospital for O2 sat levels would be the best thing as it would cause stress, making it more likley for the baby to get worse. I would trust mommy instincts to know when the baby has taken a turn for the worse and it's time to head for a hospital. The doc saw her yesterday and must have thought her wheezing wasn't bad since they didn't check O2 sats and sent her home w/ no further instructions. I think that's a very good sign that the baby doesn't have a bad case.

How is she doing today? WHen Liam had it, the 3rd day was the worst. He was sick over a weekend, and the 2nd day I was debating taking him into the ER. I should have just taken him. He got onthe nebulizer at the doc's office the next day, but a day sooner probably would have been better. When in doubt, just go to the ER.


----------



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, Mommas. We went to the ER. Oxygen levels were low. We have been there for 3 days now. We are staying again tonight. Her oxygen levels just won't stay steady. She is definately not stressed out, being a newborn and all I don't think she even knows the difference. Plus I am trying to stay super calm (when I'm around her anyhow.) Just thought I'd give an update.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Hang in there. Thanks for letting us know how she is doing.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear she got worse, but I'm really glad you listened to your instincts and took her to the ER. She will probably need nebulizer treatments for a while at home when she gets better. And probably once in a while after that. (((HUGS)))


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
Did you even read the whole thread before attacking me? I still stand by what I said. Unless the baby gets worse (and sounds like she's doing well and hopefully won't get worse) where she needs albuterol and possibly oxygen, b/c it is a virus, there ISN'T anything more to do. There is no cure. There's not even much to be done for the symptoms unless breathing difficulty becomes one of them. I don't think getting monitored 24/7 in a hospital for O2 sat levels would be the best thing as it would cause stress, making it more likley for the baby to get worse. I would trust mommy instincts to know when the baby has taken a turn for the worse and it's time to head for a hospital. The doc saw her yesterday and must have thought her wheezing wasn't bad since they didn't check O2 sats and sent her home w/ no further instructions. I think that's a very good sign that the baby doesn't have a bad case.

There's simply no such thing as 'not a bad case' of RSV in a baby that isn't even a MONTH old yet. No.Such.Thing.

The fact that the doctor didn't even do an O2 sat level in the office with a positive RSV test in a newborn that age tells me she needs to find another pediatrician. Immediately.

RSV is absolutely something that can be 'watched' at home IF the patient is a certain age. Less than a month old simply does not qualify. And advising to 'trust your instincts' might be a terrible idea if you have no clue what to watch for. By the time baby is TRULY having a breathing emergency, her O2 sats could very well have been at levels low enough to cause brain damage for hours.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Grayson's Mom, how's the babe today? Benton was in the hospital for 3 days for RSV when he was three weeks old, it can be stressful. Take good care of yourself!


----------

